# Best Online Store To Buy Oscars



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

I am curious about where is the best place online to buy an Oscar. All of the local stores all have the same variety. I am looking for something different. One of my customers has a blue one, but she does not know where she got it from. It came with here tank. I am open to just about anything.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not sure that we are allwoed to disscuss where to get oscars on this part of the forum, but don't get blue oscars, they are dyed and it's a painful process for them.  The colour doesn't last anyway.


----------

